# Netbeans - Methoden aus generiertem Code löschen



## Piet73 (13. Nov 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gerade Netbeans 5.5.1 installiert und hab ein Anfängerproblem.
Ich hab einen Button in einer GUI erstellt und hab diesem Button eine Aktion zugeordnet.
Nun möchte ich diese Aktion ändern bzw. Löschen. Und genau das ist mein Problem.
Ich kann irgendwie den Quelltext nicht löschen. Wenn ich mit "Sicheres Löschen" etwas löschen will, dann sag Netbeans, dass eine Referenz da  ist und er nicht löschen kann.

kann mir einer helfen; ich verzweifele langsam.

Danke im voraus


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Nov 2009)

Warum hast du dir das alte Netbeans installiert? Es gibt inzwischen die Version 6.7.1, die viel besser ist.

Um die Eventverarbeitung von einer Komponente zu lösen, klickst du diese zunächst im GUI-Builder mit der rechten Maustaste an.
Es öffnet sich ein Kontextmenü in welchem du den Eintrag _Properties_ wählst.
Im Properties-Fenster findest du am oberen Fensterrand mehrere Button, darunter auch einen mit der Aufschrift _Events_.
Diesen Button klickst du an und siehst im Anschluss daran im unteren Fensterteil sämtliche eingebundene Ereignisse.
Klicke den kleinen Button bei der Ereignismethode an, welche dich interessiert. In deinem Fall wird das die actionPerformed()-Methode sein.
Es öffnet sich ein Dialog, in welchem du nun das Ereignis bearbeiten kannst. Du wirst _Remove_ klicken müssen, um die Methode aus deinem Code zu entfernen.


----------



## Piet73 (13. Nov 2009)

vielen vielen vielen Dank. Hab diesen Reiter echt nicht gelesen. Ich war wohl "zu nah" dran. Hast mir echt geholfen.

Gruss


----------

